# How terse should I be with the CSR?



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

I have now had three bad R15 boxes in about six weeks.

My original R15, about 18 months old, started becoming unresponsive to the remote. Turned out the IR sensor on the front was bad. I sent it back, they charged me $20 and they sent me a refurb. A few days later, it was freezing up with the only way to reset it was pulling the power plug. It would turn off and the record light would stay on but I couldn't do anything. When it came back on, I could usually push about 2-3 buttons before it would reset itself again.

I called DTV and said they sent me a bad replacement. They said "No problem! We'll send you a new one!" I asked them to actually make it new and not refurbed. They said, "Oh no, we can't do that. Only refurbs for replacements is our policy!" Sigh... so they sent me a rerfurb again.

This one has been erratic too. Power light is on but nobody's home. RBR works but there is no guarantee it will work for long. Maybe a day or two.

To top it all off, I just received my new bill from DTV and it's almost double my standard bill. So now I have to sort that out, too.

It sounds like there have been problems with the R15 lately but for me, it's only the replacements having trouble. My second R15 has been flawless for over a year.

So what should I tell them today? Just send me another refurb? I've already gone through three in the last month. For all these headaches the last six weeks, I want them to send me a BRAND NEW HR20 or HR21 and correct my billing statement. The HR21 actually seems to work lately and I hope to add a second HDTV soon. So the question really is, how can directv make this right for me?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Calmly and politely explain your situation


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

say-what said:


> Calmly and politely explain your situation


It's a rhetorical question, really. I'm a nice guy but my time is valuable these days. I suppose I could just drop by Costco and pick up an HR21 for $169 and be done with this circular path DirecTV has me on now. That's a nice price.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The CSR has no control over what is sent, so there is nothing you can do or say, or manner in which you can behave, that will make a (positive) difference. Unhappy as I have been at times (not necessarily with DirecTV), I am always polite to the CSR (that doesn't mean I don't indicate my displeasure). You always get farther that way.

If you decide to get an HR21, you won't be dissapointed. However you will have to add HD to your subscription (if you don't already have it), just so you are aware.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

And, it's not like the CSR is out to get you. It's just some guy (or girl) working a job. They probably deal with a lot of angry abusive customers.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

qwerty said:


> And, it's not like the CSR is out to get you. It's just some guy (or girl) working a job. They probably deal with a lot of angry abusive customers.


I know all of this. My cousin was a DTV CSR for about 6 months. I know what they go through. People don't call DirecTV just to say hello and tell them how everything is working great. Besides only having a 50% chance of having a knowledgeable CSR, I don't care that much because they eventually get it right. We all deal with CSRs from hundreds of different companies.

However, I believe one of the definitions of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result. Therefore, am I insane to call them again when practically, they'll just send me a third refurbished R15 that has an increasing likelihood of having a problem? To prove my sanity, shouldn't I take matters into my own hands and buy a brand new receiver from Costco?

(Disclosure: My house has 2 R15s and 1 HR20. I have an HDTV. I have HD access. The HR20 and the second R15 have had zero problems since they were installed.)


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

wistex said:


> I know all of this. My cousin was a DTV CSR for about 6 months. I know what they go through. People don't call DirecTV just to say hello and tell them how everything is working great. Besides only having a 50% chance of having a knowledgeable CSR, I don't care that much because they eventually get it right. We all deal with CSRs from hundreds of different companies.
> 
> However, I believe one of the definitions of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result. Therefore, am I insane to call them again when practically, they'll just send me a third refurbished R15 that has an increasing likelihood of having a problem? To prove my sanity, shouldn't I take matters into my own hands and buy a brand new receiver from Costco?
> 
> (Disclosure: My house has 2 R15s and 1 HR20. I have an HDTV. I have HD access. The HR20 and the second R15 have had zero problems since they were installed.)


Explain your issues, and then ask if they can help you out on getting an HR21 from a retailer. Ask them if based on your account and history, and now all of your problems if they can give you a $100 credit towards an HR21 upgrade that you will buy locally. I had to call D* last week for something fairly minor, and while on the phone I asked the question, no threats or anything, really nice, and she noted my account for a $100 credit when I activated an HR21. I went to Costco and picked one up, net price for me $69 + tax, not a bad deal at all. And my whole call was pleasant with the CSR, this was in retentions.......only because my original question was something they had to answer.

I would ask for the "shipping" to be refunded too, as the replacement didn't resolve your issue.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

No question that you're right to be upset.
Another option is to write a letter to the President/CEO. Letters typically carry more weight than email or phone calls. While it probably won't actually make it to Mr. Chase's desk, most big companies have a corporate level customer service. It's likely to get better attention there.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Be polite. Might get you what you want it may not but goes a long way in helping.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd first try a complete reset followed by a reformat of the HD. The procedure is simple and available elsewhere on this system. This is the FIRST thing I would do if I received a "refurbished" R15.

If that doesn't solve the problems you are having, I'd call them back but not take out the problems on the CSR. Be nice. I've found that being nice usually solves the problem and often gets a bone thrown in (I'm currently enjoying 3 months of FREE Showtime because DirecTV goofed up my order for a new RF remote twice!).

Calling back the second time got my remote on order and the freebie. Screaming and hollering would have solved nothing, yet customers do it all the time. Remember, after the first refurbished DVR is sent to you, you have THREE MONTHS to get one that works good at NO EXTRA CHARGE or COMMITMENT EXTENSION. I would think that after a couple duds you'll get a really nice one. And DirecTV will get tired of paying for S & H and hearing from you and the fact that you aren't happy.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Remember, after the first refurbished DVR is sent to you, you have THREE MONTHS to get one that works good at NO EXTRA CHARGE or COMMITMENT EXTENSION.


Replacement DVRs are sent "as-is" with no warranty. You only have 90-days from the original DVR purchase to be covered by warranty. DirecTV is obligated to fix any problems reported under the original 90-day warranty (even if it takes them more than 90-days to do so). And that would cover replacement units; e.g., if you report a defective IR receiver, and DirecTV gives you a refurbished unit that also has a defective IR receiver, they are still obligated to fix the defective IR receiver.

After the original warranty period expires, they are not obligated to fix newly reported problems. Of course if they ship a unit which is DOA, they'll probably replace it anyway. But if you run into a new problem 70 days later, you may be on the hook for the $20 shipping fee and new commitment (unless you have the Protection Plan).


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Update:

I finally found the time to speak to DirecTV this afternoon. After clearing up my billing issue, I spoke to a supervisor about the continued problems I've been having with my R15. I told her that I was tired of going through this runaround for two months now with bad receivers. I asked for a $100 credit on my account so I could go buy a new one since I was tired of having refurbished boxes. She wouldn't budge. "Our company policy is to replaced damaged boxes with refurbished boxes." I explained that I wanted another option. There were no other options. Also, it seems there is no more customer retention department. I bet they changed the name since so many people were asking to speak to CR immediately. So they are just going to send me another refurb and once again, the circle repeats. I asked her what happens if the next one fails? She just repeated the company policy line. She said that they can't send a new one because they cost $500. I reminded her that I don't want her to send me a new one that costs $500. I just wanted $100 so I could BUY my own. No deal. So out of options, I'm having them replace it. Nothing else to do, I guess?

I feel defeated.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

wistex said:


> Update:
> 
> So out of options, I'm having them replace it. Nothing else to do, I guess?
> 
> I feel defeated.


You do have one other option. When your contract is over be sure to tell DirectV you are switching to Dish Network or Cable and getting a brand new box with them. If enough people feel this way (I do) then they might change. OH, and keep posting your problems so people know how directV has treated you.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

jfeco said:


> You do have one other option. When your contract is over be sure to tell DirectV you are switching to Dish Network or Cable and getting a brand new box with them. If enough people feel this way (I do) then they might change. OH, and keep posting your problems so people know how directV has treated you.


I didn't tell them I'd be switching anytime soon. I'll let them send me a 4th box in 2 months and see what happens, I guess. I may give them another call to ask them when my contract expires - so hard to tell with them and cell phone carriers. Since HD requires a 2 year agreement, I think, I bet I'm still tied for another 10 months or so. But I would remind them that I'm strongly considering another provider when my contract expires just to put the idea in their head that they would be losing a $1300 a year subscriber over a lousy $100.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, I called DTV again and asked when my contract expired. I didn't go into the details about why I was interested. At first, the CSR said my contract expires in December 2009 because I had just replaced a receiver. I told her that was incorrect because the replacement were all in regards to a failed unit and thus, my contract should not have been extended. She was very nice and apologetic about it and she is escalating it to the billing department to correct it to May 2008, 2 years from when I began my initial service with DTV.

So just let that be a lesson to people that even if you think DTV isn't extending your contract, they might be and not telling you.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

wistex said:


> Ok, I called DTV again and asked when my contract expired. I didn't go into the details about why I was interested. At first, the CSR said my contract expires in December 2009 because I had just replaced a receiver. I told her that was incorrect because the replacement were all in regards to a failed unit and thus, my contract should not have been extended. She was very nice and apologetic about it and she is escalating it to the billing department to correct it to May 2008, 2 years from when I began my initial service with DTV.
> 
> So just let that be a lesson to people that even if you think DTV isn't extending your contract, they might be and not telling you.


Great point!!! I will keep that in mind when dealing with DirectV. They sound like my phone company which tries to pull that B.S.!!!!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

... As discussed in another thread recently. The system will change your commitment date based on activation of the receiver. However, if the replacement was in warranty (90 days) or PP, Retentions can go through the notes on the account and verify what your prorated rate (if any) should be.

In regards to changing the commitment date back. Theres a 97% chance that *will not* happen. Just try to keep track of what the actual dates should be on YOUR side, that way if you ever do have an issue you can handle it with retentions if/when that time comes.

For those of you who are paranoid, and think that CSRs are purposefully changing your commitment date, you are very sadly mistaken.


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

CJTE said:


> ... As discussed in another thread recently. The system will change your commitment date based on activation of the receiver. However, if the replacement was in warranty (90 days) or PP, Retentions can go through the notes on the account and verify what your prorated rate (if any) should be.
> 
> In regards to changing the commitment date back. Theres a 97% chance that *will not* happen. Just try to keep track of what the actual dates should be on YOUR side, that way if you ever do have an issue you can handle it with retentions if/when that time comes.
> 
> For those of you who are paranoid, and think that CSRs are purposefully changing your commitment date, you are very sadly mistaken.


Well, if they SAID they would change it back and they didn't, well, that would be a problem. I absolutely do not believe they are changing it on purpose but for those of us who have been dissatisfied with their customer service, it's worth verifying as to what it is versus what you think it should be. The CSR I spoke with seemed absolutely regretful about it and had no qualms with changing it back. She told me to verify within 7-10 days to be sure.

And I was told today that "Retentions" doesn't exist.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

wistex said:


> Well, if they SAID they would change it back and they didn't, well, that would be a problem. I absolutely do not believe they are changing it on purpose but for those of us who have been dissatisfied with their customer service, it's worth verifying as to what it is versus what you think it should be. The CSR I spoke with seemed absolutely regretful about it and had no qualms with changing it back. She told me to verify within 7-10 days to be sure.
> 
> *And I was told today that "Retentions" doesn't exist.*




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## desertbriez (Jan 23, 2008)

i've found you get a lot more out of the good direct reps when you are nice to them! 

you can be firm and escalate (you probably need to escalate).... 

when i first got direct ihad a lemon followed by more lemon DVRs....they kept sending refurbishes..... they finally offered me to go to best buy or wherever and buy one (so it would be new) and they would credit my account....


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Theres a 97% chance that *will not* happen.


With those kind of specify stats do you work for Direct?


----------



## wistex (Jun 7, 2006)

desertbriez said:


> i've found you get a lot more out of the good direct reps when you are nice to them!
> 
> you can be firm and escalate (you probably need to escalate)....
> 
> when i first got direct ihad a lemon followed by more lemon DVRs....they kept sending refurbishes..... they finally offered me to go to best buy or wherever and buy one (so it would be new) and they would credit my account....


The supervisor I spoke to flat out said (about 9 times) that that is completely against their company policy. I mentioned that others in the direcTV community have received credits for buying their own and she vehemently disagreed with me. She said that has NEVER happened. Not "never happened to her knowledge" Never happened. Period. How many bad DVRs did you have before they "gave up?" My third replacement R15 should be on my doorstep tomorrow.

I've been very nice to them on the phone. I asked the CSR to put me through to "Customer Retention" and he said there is no such department. He eventually put me through to his supervisor. If I have another bad refurb receiver, should I ask to speak to the supervisor's supervisor? I don't know. I'll just assume that my next one will work.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wistex said:


> If I have another bad refurb receiver, should I ask to speak to the supervisor's supervisor? I don't know. I'll just assume that my next one will work.


At that point, tell them they can't provide you with the service in the agreement and you want to cancel. That's when they'll discover that they actually do have a retention department.

Personally, I would have canceled and paid the fee after two bad units and the "We don't give a @#$%" attitude!


----------

